# Romantic wife



## Brokenhandle (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 25, 2020)

Hahahahaha


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 25, 2020)

Hilarious!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 25, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## PSU Joe (Feb 26, 2020)

Almost spit out my coffee!!!!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 26, 2020)

This is funny one! I already shared this with my teammates!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 26, 2020)

PSU Joe said:


> Almost spit out my coffee!!!!!


You had coffee,  I about spit out a mouthful of mashed potatoes and gravy last night!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 29, 2020)

That's a real GOOD one.
Gary


----------

